# Ultrafire WF-502B switch



## stu8975 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, nOOb here, does anyone know where i can get hold of replacement push button clicky switches in the UK for said light... as dx are taking an age to even reply to me (1 week so far).
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25370

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like DX is currently backordered on the parts you need, sku 5632 or sku 15879. also, you can try KD product ID 5312


----------

